# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Skype  8 вылетает

## IgorIgorev

Windows 8.1 (x64) Skype 8
Периодически вылетает Skype. и нужно снова вводить логин и пароль.

----------


## Init17

> Windows 8.1 (x64) Skype 8
> Периодически вылетает Skype. и нужно снова вводить логин и пароль.


Была точно такая же проблема, потом надоело и решил совсем отказаться от этого скайпа:yes:Скачал себе Pidgin и радуюсь жизни))

----------

